
Show HN: Hacker news front page links since last 8hrs - abbiya
https://www.8hrs.xyz/
======
daveu
Can you expand on what "since last 8hrs" means? How does this differ from the
HN front page? Is it the top posts for the last 8 hours?

~~~
abbiya
Yes, it will show the top posts for last 8hrs. In 8hrs time any article that
made it to front page of hn will be available.

When I want to catch up on the hn activity while I was asleep I will come to
this.

~~~
teslabox
Some way to screen the submissions that have been seen already might be
helpful too.

Maybe a client-side javascript button, 'update now', or 'latest'?

~~~
abbiya
a button like that will be good to program. i looked to see how it can be
done. usually the links a page will be shown differently if they were visited.
we cant get the visited links info from js
([https://stackoverflow.com/a/7291538](https://stackoverflow.com/a/7291538)).

the list is updated and sometimes it will have less than 30 or more than 70
links. 30 links can be shown in a single page. when there are more than 70, a
btn like above will be useful. Will definitely add this btn if the site gets
regular visits.

Thanks for the suggestion.

------
pidu87
cool. seems the HN top page doesn't sort by votes but yours seems to.

Are you going to make a click-able button for 4hrs and 12 hrs etc? or maybe
banned/flagged posts?

~~~
abbiya
I think this is simple enough to be useful. Banned/Flagged posts will be
striked out. 8hrs seem reasonable time frame. It is only for people who read
HN mostly and contribute to HN rarely.

